# Can hospitals bill using cpt observation codes 99234-99236?



## Southie32 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to find out if facilities can bill for obs ervices (cpt codes 99234-99236).  I beleive they can, but I can't find this written down anywhere.  Does anyone know?

Thank you!
Theresa


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you referring to the hospital billing a facility fee with codes such as 99234
99234 has OPPS Status indicator of B which is non-allowed item or service for OPPS


----------

